# Weekly competition 2010-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F2 R U R2 F' R2 U'
*2. *R2 F' U F R' F R F'
*3. *F U' F' R U R' U2
*4. *U' F' U F U2 R' F2 R' U'
*5. *U' F U2 F R' F2 U F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
*2. *B' R B' D2 F L D B' R2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2
*3. *U' L' B' L2 B2 F' D' L' B' L F' L' U2 R' D' L' B2 R
*4. *F' R2 B L2 D' F U' R' U' L2 R2 U B' D2 U L F' R'
*5. *L' U' F R' F' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D U B' R D2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' B2 Fw2 U' Fw U2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw L2 F Rw2 Fw2 D Uw Fw' L' Rw' R' D L2 B Uw' U Fw2 U2 L R Fw' D' L2 Fw2 L' Fw U' Rw' B' U2 R'
*2. *U F L2 Fw D' Uw Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' U L2 Uw Rw R Uw2 F' D' B2 D' F2 D2 U' Rw' R2 U' R F' D Uw' U' Rw' Fw' F L' B2 F2 D U2 Rw
*3. *F' R' B' Fw F2 R D' B L' B' Fw D' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 F' U Rw2 Fw2 D U' F2 D' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' R D2 U L' D' R F' D2 U2 B2
*4. *D2 Fw2 U' F' L Rw2 D2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw D2 U2 L Fw2 Uw U' L' U' B R' U2 B' Fw L' Rw' R B' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F U2 R F2 U2
*5. *Fw2 R' B F D2 Uw' U' Fw2 D' Uw' B Rw2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 D B Uw' U2 F' D' U' B Fw2 F2 D' U2 R' B' L2 F2 Rw Fw Uw U2 F' U2 B2 L

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Dw2 Uw L2 Bw2 Fw2 D' R Fw' L Fw' L' Lw D' Dw U' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw U B2 Fw2 L2 F' L D L2 Lw R D Fw2 F' Rw D R D Uw2 L2 Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' Rw R2 F2 U2 Lw2 Fw Lw' D' B' F R2 Fw2 Rw' B Lw
*2. *L Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 B' Dw' Rw2 F Lw' Uw Bw U2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Lw Bw' Dw2 Bw' F2 Uw R Bw' L2 Fw2 R2 B' Bw' Dw2 U F D' Uw U2 Fw F' Rw B Uw Lw' U2 L2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw' R Dw2 Bw' Uw L R Dw Rw2 B' F2 Rw2 U Lw2
*3. *L2 U' Fw L' Rw Bw' U2 F Rw B Bw' F D Uw2 U' L2 Lw' Dw' F' Lw' F D' R2 D' Uw2 F' Lw B' Bw2 F' D' Dw Uw' B2 Lw' R2 Fw' D Fw' U' Bw2 L2 Rw2 D Uw' L2 Lw D2 L Lw2 Fw U2 R2 Uw' U Fw2 U Lw' Bw' U
*4. *Lw' U Bw' Rw2 Bw' Rw R U' Rw' R' Dw Rw Dw' U2 Rw' R2 D Dw' Uw U2 Lw' B2 Rw Bw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' R' F' L2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw F' R' B2 D Lw Fw Uw L2 Lw' Fw D2 U B2 Bw' F Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D L2 Rw R2 F2 Lw2 D U
*5. *Bw R' F U2 F2 Rw' Uw' U' B L D Rw2 B' R Fw D' R Fw L R Dw2 L B2 Bw2 Fw L R B' D' Lw' R2 F Lw' B L2 D2 U' F Uw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 B2 L' D' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw F2 R' D Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U' B D' Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 3U F' D 2L2 2F2 2D2 L 3R R' 3F2 3U 2U2 2F2 D2 U R' 3U' 2B' 2D2 2L2 2R 2F' L U2 2L 3R' 3F 2D 2B F2 L' 3F2 2L 2U R' 2U L' 2R 2U' 2L2 U F2 2U 2L F2 2U L' D F R2 2B U2 3F' L2 B 2F F' D' 2B' 3R 2F' D 2F2 2D2 B' 3F' D' U2 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2R 2B2 2F D2 L2 3R 2R
*2. *L 3U 2F 2U' 2B 2L' 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U' 2B2 F L' 3R2 2D2 3R' 2D' 3U' 2B' D 2U2 2F2 2R2 D2 L2 2B F2 2R2 2U2 U2 B2 3F2 2F2 L2 3U' R2 2D' L2 2U U F2 D' R2 2U2 F' 3R 2D 2U2 2B2 2F2 D' U' 2B' 2F2 2R B2 2B2 2R2 2D2 2F D 3U' B2 3U2 B 3F2 3R 3F' L' R' B' 2D' 2U2 R B2 L2 3F F2 2R' 2F
*3. *R2 D 3U 2B' R' 2B 2F 2D2 3R' 2R R' D 2D 2R2 U L' 2D2 L2 2B 3F' R U' L 2F L' D2 3U2 F L2 3F' R' F' 2U 2L2 2U2 2R2 2B F' L D' U' B 2F2 F L 3R' 2D2 2F' F U 2B2 U 3F L2 3R' 2D U 2L 2R R B' 2F 2U' L' 3R2 3U F' 2L 3R 3U' 2B' 2D U' F' 2U U' B 2F' F 2R
*4. *2B2 2U' B 3F2 F2 L 3U2 2F' L2 B2 2F2 3R' R B' 3F 2D L B2 2B 2R2 R' 3U2 2L2 R2 3U F U2 R' U' B 3F 2F F2 D' F 2L 2F' F U' L 2B' L2 3R2 B 2B' F' D' R' F2 D' 3U' U L U L' B L2 2B 3R 2D2 B2 2R' D' 2F' D2 2D 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L D2 2R2 B2 2U' 3R' 2B' D 3U2 U' 2B'
*5. *D2 2U L2 R B' F2 U' 2F 2D2 3U' 2B' R' F R 2F 2R R' 3U' 2U U' R' 3U' F' 3R 2D' 2U' R 2B2 R2 2D' B' F L2 2U' 2B2 L' 2R 2U' L' D2 U 2B2 R' 2D' 2F 2R D L' 2F L 2D2 3U 2U 2B' 3F' D2 F' 3U U' F2 L R2 F2 2D' 2R' 3F2 2L' 3U' 2F2 2U2 2L' R' F2 R 3F 2D R' B D2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2F' D2 2D B' R' 2B 2D 3L' 2R2 2B2 2L 3R2 2R' 3F2 2U' B2 2L R2 U2 3L 3R U2 3B' F D2 2R2 R2 U' 3F2 U B' F 3U2 3L2 3R 2B2 3B 3F2 D U' F' 2D 3R 3F' 3R2 3B2 R2 U 3F 2L' 3D' 3U 2L2 3R' B2 3B' 3L' R2 U 3R2 2B R2 2B2 U' 3B2 R' U' 2B 2U' B2 L' B2 2B 2U' U 2B 2D 2L' 2R 2F' 2R R B F 3R R' 3F' D' L 3B F2 2R' D' 3B' D2 L2 3L2 2R2 2D'
*2. *3B 3F' 2F 2L' 3L2 2R U2 R2 B 2B 3B' F' D 2D 3L' D2 3D' 3R2 3B 3F 2F2 F2 2R' U' 3B' L2 3B' 3D 2B' 3R' D 3U B' 3D 3L' B2 3D 3U' 2U' 3L' 3U' 2U' 2L2 3R R 2D' 3D 2U2 B' 2L2 2B' 3D2 3U' 3B2 3F D2 3D' 2L D2 3D' 3L D 2D U' 2L' U' B' 3B2 F' 3R2 3U2 2U 3F' 2F2 F 2D B2 2B 2F 3D' 2B 2R' 2U2 F' 3D' 2F2 D2 3D L2 3L2 3F' F' D2 2L' 3L 2R 2D2 2B' 3B2 2F2
*3. *3B' 3R 2R' 3D' 2B' D2 2L2 2F2 2U' L' 3R' D' 3D' 3U' 3R2 D R' B2 2D' 3B 3F 3D2 2R R D 3F D2 U2 L 3L 3B 3F L 3D' 3R' R2 F2 R2 2D U2 3L' 2D 2R' R2 2D2 3D B' D2 2B 2F2 2D2 3U' 2U U2 3L2 F' R2 2D2 2R B2 3L2 2U2 L2 R D 3D B' 3B2 2U2 L 3R2 2U 3B' D' B 3F2 F2 3D' 2F2 3R 3U2 2R2 U 3B 3F2 F2 2U2 U2 R 3F F2 D 3U 3L2 B2 3B 2D2 3F2 3U2 U2
*4. *2U 3L 3R' 2U' U2 3B2 3U' R' 2U2 2L 3B2 L2 3L 2B' 3U B R 2B' 2U 3L2 3F2 3R2 B2 2U 3F' 2D2 B' 3B' L2 2D2 2L2 2B' L2 3R' 2B' 2L 3D 2B 2D2 F' L2 2D' 3F2 3L' 2D' 3U2 3B 3L2 3U U' L2 2L 3L' 2D' 2R' D2 3U L2 2L2 3D 3R 2F 3D 3B2 3R' R' B2 2B 3L' R2 D2 U R D2 2B2 2F 2U' 2F 2D 3D B2 2L' B' 2U2 2B2 2F2 D' L2 3U' U' B2 2R' R2 2U 2R U' 3F' 3U 2L 2U'
*5. *3D 3R2 3F D2 2D2 3D 2R' 2D2 3F' D2 2L 2F' D' B' 3F D L' 3U U 3L2 3R 2U2 3B 2L2 2D 3U 2U' 3R 2R2 D' 2R2 2D 3R' 2B L 3F2 L2 2R' 2B 3B2 3F 3R' 2R 3B 2R2 2U' R B2 D2 3L 2U U 3B2 2L2 2U' 2L 3L2 D' 2U' 3R' 3D' 2U' U' 3R2 3U' 3L2 R2 B F 3R R' 3F2 3U 2L' 2R' R2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3R' 2D' U' 2F L' D' 2B 2R' 2F 2L2 3L2 2R 3U L 3L' 3B2 3R 3B' D 2L D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R2 F R' U2 R' F'
*2. *U F U2 F' U R U2 R2 U'
*3. *F R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R U2 R' U F L2 D' L' F2 U2 R' B' R' F D' U
*2. *R' U2 L2 R' D L D2 R F2 U2 F D' L R2 F2 D B'
*3. *F D2 U B' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U B F U F' R B2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F L Fw' L2 U B L2 Fw R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' Rw B2 F Rw' D' Rw2 Uw' U' F Uw2 U Rw U2 Fw' D' Uw' F Rw Fw' L' Rw2 R2 U2 L' F U
*2. *L Fw F Uw2 U2 B L2 U2 L' D Rw' B L' Rw2 D' U' B L2 F' Rw R2 D Uw Fw Uw B' Fw' F' Rw' R Uw Fw2 R' B2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 B F'
*3. *D2 F' Uw U2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw' F2 D Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' U' B' L2 Rw2 D Rw' F2 D' L2 Fw' L' B2 D' F2 R' B' F2 L R' Uw R2 U2 B' D Uw U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' Lw R Uw2 Lw' Rw' B U L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' Uw' Bw' F Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R' B' L Bw2 Uw' B Fw U2 B F Dw' R B2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw R Dw' L' Lw' Rw' R2 D2 Dw' Rw B' Dw Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R Dw' Rw2 D2
*2. *F2 U F2 Uw Fw F2 D2 Bw F2 L' U2 F' Uw Rw2 Bw Lw D2 U' B Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 B' F Uw2 Bw' L' R2 Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' U' Fw L' Fw' F' Uw' U Lw' D2 L' R2 F' Dw' Lw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw B Bw2 U' L2 R' Dw' Uw2
*3. *Bw' L' Fw R B2 D2 L2 Dw' Lw' B Fw2 D2 Lw' Dw R' Bw F' Lw2 Fw Rw Fw2 R' Fw2 Lw B2 D Dw Bw' L Dw2 Bw Rw R' Fw' F' D B Rw B' U2 Lw' D' U2 Lw2 Dw B' Fw2 F2 D' Fw Lw R D Dw U2 L' Uw' Fw Lw' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L B2 R2 F' D2 R F2 R2 F2 U R D2 L D' B D2
*2. *D' L' F' R F2 D' U2 R' U2 F R' D B' F2 R U2 R2
*3. *L' D2 R U F' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 R B' F2 D2 L R'
*4. *U2 R2 B D' B U2 L D2 U' B D U2 F' U F2 U F U2
*5. *F D2 F' U2 B L' R F L U' F' U' L2 F D U F2
*6. *B' F' R' D U2 L' U' F U2 B' D' L B2 L2 R' D' L U'
*7. *R2 B' R2 U B L2 R U F' R D2 L D' F' U2 R2 U' R'
*8. *U R U L' F R U2 F2 L F' U2 R' D2 L' R2 F' R
*9. *R' F2 R B' U L B2 F R' D' B' F' U L2 D2 U' B' U
*10. *R' U R F L2 U2 L2 R B U L D2 F U' F' D2 F2 U2
*11. *B2 F2 L B' F' L' B' R D2 B L F' L2 R' D' B2 D2
*12. *B2 D2 B L' R' F L2 R D' B R B' R U2 R D R'
*13. *F' L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' U L' U' B' F2 D2 F R F L D
*14. *U2 F2 L2 R D2 L' D2 F D F2 U2 L B F2 R2 D U L'
*15. *D2 L D R B L B D2 R2 D U2 R D F2 U' B' F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B F U2 F' U' B D2 U' L2 B F2 D' L U F' R' U R' U'
*2. *L' D' B U' B' L B2 L' B' L F D R2 B' R2 B2 F' U'
*3. *L' B' D' B2 L' B D2 B2 L F' U' L' B2 F2 D' F' D2
*4. *D2 R2 U B' F2 U2 L2 D2 U L F2 D' L' F2 D R2 U2
*5. *D2 U2 R' U F2 R' B D' B' L' U' L' F L' B2 L2 U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F' R' U2 B2 D' U' B' F' R F2 R' F2 D' L R F
*2. *F' D' R' D2 B2 L2 B' D' U R2 D' L' B U2 L D2 R2
*3. *R2 D R2 D' U2 F D F L D' L B' R' U' L F2 L
*4. *U L2 B2 D2 B D2 L' R2 U2 B' U R D B' L2 U B L'
*5. *U F' L2 R B' D' F D2 L' F U F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 F' R' U L' U L2 F R' U' R2 F' L' R B' D2
*2. *F' R' D' L2 R B U' B D' L2 F2 D2 F R' U' B2 U
*3. *F L2 U' R' D U L' D R' D2 F' U B D2 F2 R' B' R'
*4. *B L U L F D2 B D' U2 B' F' D U' L B' R B2 R2
*5. *D U' F' R' F D B2 R D R D2 U L2 D2 U2 B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B R2 B' D' L' R D' L U2 R D2 L' R' F' R U' L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 R' U2 R' F R' F2 R'
*3. *D B2 D L2 F D B2 L' B' F D' U R' U L B2 U' R2
*4. *Rw D' F' U R' Uw Fw Uw U2 Rw' F L Rw B2 F2 L' F2 Uw' U' F' U B' D' Fw' U' L2 R U' L' Fw' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D F' Uw' L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R U2 R F' R F' R U'
*3. *L D' R B2 L2 D' R B2 L2 B' L' F2 U B F2 R U'
*4. *B L2 D2 Uw2 F D' U Rw2 R B' Fw D2 U Fw' R D2 Uw Rw Fw Rw Fw' L2 U2 B Rw Uw2 L' R B' Fw2 R2 F' D' B F' L' D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2
*5. *U2 B Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw' B' L R2 D' L2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 F' Lw' B Rw2 Dw2 L R' U2 B' F Lw2 Uw' L Rw' D' Lw2 B' Fw' F' L Lw2 R Dw Bw' L Rw B Fw' R' U2 B2 F2 Dw Lw2 R' Fw2 F U2 F' L U' Bw' F' Uw Bw' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R L U' B' U R B' l r' b u'
*2. *U' L U' L' B' U' R B' L' r u
*3. *L U' R' B U L B' l' r b
*4. *B R L' U B' R U L l b u
*5. *R' L' U' L U' B' L' l b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,2) (0,6) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-3,1) (0,4) (6,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-2,5) (-3,-3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (-4,4) (0,2) (5,0) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (-4,1) (6,5) (2,0) (4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (0,6) (6,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,4) (5,0) (6,4) (2,0) (4,2) (3,0) (0,3) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,-1) (0,-2) (6,0) (3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (2,3) (1,0) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (6,2) (3,2) (5,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (4,0) (3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0) (4,2) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (4,2) (4,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (0,3) (1,0) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 31.72, (24.11), DNF(19.75), 30.05, 25.41 = 29.06
Comment: done BLD.
*3x3x3*: (21.00), (12.96), 13.93, 16.40, 20.85 = 17.06
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 39.27, 38.00, (44.40), (31.80), 41.78 = 39.76
*Clock*: 15.18, (16.00), 11.83, (10.44), 12.53 = 12.85

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 39.61, 20.08, 29.90 = 20.08
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:25.09), DNF(1:16.43), 1:12.30 = 1:12.30
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:07.21), DNF(3:43.78), DNF(4:50.38) = DNF
Comment: Disappointing, but very fast solves.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(12:43), DNF, DNS = DNF
Comment: First was 3 edges, 2 x centers, 7 + centers.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/4 = -2 in 7:11
Comment: third cube popped (about 5 pieces) after like 5 moves, first cube was off by 2 flipped edges and a 3cycle of corners, I gave up halfway through 4th cube.

I'll add results when I get back on Monday night


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Less and less events as school nears 

*2x2x2*: 6.80, (4.84), 8.78, 7.69, (10.80) = *7.76* :tu
*3x3x3*: (32.12), (22.60), 26.46, 26.08, 26.32 = *26.29* 
Improved so much over the last week
*4x4x4*: 2:31.87, 2:16.44, (1:59.46), 2:38.28, (5:53.32) = *2:28.85* :fp
Pop on 5th, but first sub2! 
*5x5x5*: 3:01.63, 2:53.88, 3:02.63, (2:37.14), (3:24.28) = *2:59.38* 
*6x6x6*: (4:15.42), 4:35.68, 4:20.38, 4:41.35, (5:08.03) = *4:32.47* 
*7x7x7*: 7:57.92, 7:50.71, (7:50.51), 7:53.74, (7:58.44) = *7:54.12*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 56.66, 1:10.69, 1:27.17 = *56.66* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (9:23.99), DNF (6:55.10), DNF (5:11.58) = *DNF*
New method, trying to adapt to 4x4 BLD... still getting used to it. For the 2nd and 3rd I only did half the edges to make sure I was doing it right. So I got 2nd and 3rd right for what I memo-ed 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *0/2 12:15.25*
I only memorized half of each, cuz of new method, as above.
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:23.71, 1:08.81, (57.44), 1:15.96, (1:27.16) = *1:16.16*
sub1 single 
*MegaMinx*: 3:10.71, 3:41.21, (3:52.55), 3:21.54, (2:50.57) = *3:24.49*
PB single, but bad average
*PyraMinx*: (16.26), 12.22, 15.48, (11.40), 13.52 = *13.74* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *50* - Not bad, not enough time to find any cancellations though 


Spoiler



2x2x2: U' R U2 D2 L2 B - 6
2x2x3: (B) D R2 * . D' B' R - 5/11
F2L3: F D2 L' F R F R' L - 8/19
F2L4: F L' F' L2 D' L' D - 7/26
LL edges: U' R U R' F' R' F R - 8/34
Corners1 (at *): U' L' D' L U L' D L - 8/42
Corners2 (at .): D' R' U' R D R' U R - 8/50
Final Solution: U' R U2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L' D' L U L' D L D' R' U' R D R' U R D' B' R F D2 L' F R F R' L F L' F' L2 D' L' D U' R U R' F' R' F R


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 15.01, 6.08, 13.65, 15.41, 14.35 = 14.34
*3x3:* 26.19, 20.57, 24.36, 22.90, 19.97 = 22.61
*4x4:* 2:33.34, 3:32.07, 3:40.24, 3:33.68, 2:55.81 = 3:20.52 *sniff*


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 2, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.40), 4.57, (3.86), 5.47, 6.07 => *5.37*
Non-lucky 3.86 

*3x3:* 16.68, 19.68, 17.77, (16.02), (20.54) => *18.04*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:50.38, DNF, 2:08.38 => *1:50.38*

*3x3 BLD:* 13:00.31, 13:25.00, DNS => *13:00.31*

*FMC:* B' D' B U B' D B' U L2 U2 L U' F2 U R' U' R' U F2 U' R U2 L2 R2 B' R (*26*)


Spoiler



On inverse:
5x Pairs: R' B R2 (3)
On regular:
3x 1x2x2's + 2x pairs: U * B2 U L2 U2 L U' F2 U (9/12)
Back to inverse:
F2L-1 + 1x2x2: L2 U2 R' U F2 (5/17)
3-corners: U' R U R (4/21)
Insert at *: U' B' D' B U B' D B (8/29)
3 moves cancel


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: (8.27), (12.06), 9.14, 9.48, 8.33 = 8.98
3x3: (16.62), (26.17), 20.92, 21.59, 23.28 = 21.93
4x4: 3:10.19, (4:10.14), 3:32.76, 3:19.50, (2:40.81) = 3:20.82
Magic: 1.78, 1.84, (1.68), (3.02), 1.81 = 1.81

Man anybody notice how I always get my fastest and slowest times back to back? Usually in the order too. Happens to me all the time, it gets so old!


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.30 4.78 (5.99) 5.47 (4.58) => 5.18

*3x3:* (20.43) 16.29 15.90 17.05 (14.94) => 16.41

*4x4:* (1:07.25) 1:08.20 (1:31.75) 1:09.72 1:17.65 => 1:11.86

*5x5:* 2:50.86 (3:02.16) (2:44.70) 2:54.09 2:47.63 => 2:50.86

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 17.79 => 17.79

Comment: Pretty easy success 

*3x3 OH:* 36.70 (26.74) 37.03 30.90 (38.51) => 34.88

Comment: 26.74 had two 3-move pairs, and antisune + Jb last layer.  The time is second only to my 24.59 LL skip.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:32.53

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:42.74

*Magic:* (1.20) (1.48) 1.24 1.24 1.34 => 1.27

*Master Magic:* 2.95 (2.87) 3.46 (DNF) 3.00 => 3.14

*Clock:* 14.93 (17.26) 13.72 (12.33) 12.40 => 13.68

*Pyraminx:* 12.91 (9.18) (17.27) 10.00 10.44 => 11.12


----------



## da25centz (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3: 42.22	43.68	(37.93) 41.59 (48.65) => 42.50
meh


----------



## yeee707 (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 7.80, 5.42, 1.77, 8.82, 8.53 Avg: 8.38 
3x3: 20.84, 21.29, 20.19, 14.51, 23.45 Avg: 20.77
4x4: 1:34.71, 1:44.83, 1:50.44, 1:34.15, 1:48.64 Avg: 1:42.72
5x5: 4:05.11, 3:54.37, 3:29.76, 3:47.73, 3:29.78 Avg: 3:43.96
3x3 OH: 47.17, 59.36, 50.64, 54.48, 52.71 Avg: 52.61
2,3,4 Relay: 2:05.73
2,3,4,5 Relay: 6:28.54
Megaminx: 3:09.47, 3:11.38, 3:37.32, 3:01.50, 3:29.02 Avg: 3:16.63
Pyraminx: 16.43, 14.27, 15.38, 15.22, 11.84 Avg: 14.96
Magic: 1.62, 2.16, 2.03, 1.88, 1.88 Avg: 1.97


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 2, 2010)

JunwenYao

2x2x2: 5.64, 5.76, 5.71, (2.53), (7.35) = 5.70
3x3x3: (17.41), 15.92, 16.24, (14.25), 14.91 = 15.69
4x4x4: 1:10.08, 1:19.60, (1:20.13), 1:14.39, (1:05.55) = 1:14.69
5x5x5: 2:14.17, 2:12.78, 2:19.48, (2:25.78), (1:56.87) = 2:15.48
3x3x3oh: (40.75), 33.52, (33.46), 35.07, 35.21 = 34.60
pyra: (14.57), 8.64, 11.39, 12.21, (8.43) = 10.74
megaminx: 2:09.83, (2:37.78), 2:16.44, 1:59.46, (1:59.36) = 2:08.58
clock: 21.54, 21.36, (19.64), 19.81, (26.22) = 20.90


----------



## BEN KIT LEE (CHINA) (Sep 2, 2010)

hey boy !!!干嘛来SS论坛？？？


----------



## BEN KIT LEE (CHINA) (Sep 2, 2010)

JunwenYao said:


> JunwenYao



 来SS论坛了！！！MF8都不去了、？？？


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3: 13.98, 12.57, 14.43, 12.63, 15.05 = 13.68

3x3 OH: 19.56, 20.06, 14.52, 19.44, 18.88 = 19.29


----------



## Elliot (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 6.27, (4.44), 5.83, 4.86, (6.78) = 5.65
3x3: (13.77), 16.06, (17.80), 13.91, 15.22 = 15.06
3x3 OH: (19.68), (28.65), 22.69, 20.53, 21.55 = 21.59


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2:5.68, 3.33, 4.35, 7.91, 4.78 = 4.94
Master Magic: 6.13+, 3.65, 2.63, 3.16, 2.75 = 3.19 Crap


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 2, 2010)

4x4: 1:58.19, 1:46.27, DNF(1:15.42) Core failure...will finish if i get it fixed in time... finish: 1:46.43, 2:02.95=*1:55.85 *
messed up parity on last one. good thing I didn't have to take the thing apart.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 2, 2010)

FMC: 31 moves:


Spoiler



Solution: R' U' R U' L' U' D F2 L D B2 R' B' D R' D' R D' F D' F' D' R L B L' F L B' L' F'
Could have been better, but I found this start too late (premove is R):

R' U' R U' L' U' [2x2x1a&b]
D F2 L D B2 R' B' D R' D' R D' F D' F' D' R [Leaving 3 corners]
At this point I only had a few minutes to spare, so I didn't have time to search for an insertion:
L B L' F L B' L' F' [L3C]

On a similair note I found a 23 mover in 80 minutes on Fredlund's current scramble. If only I was a bit faster.


----------



## Laura O (Sep 2, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 24.21, 22.29, 23.69, (28.34), (18.26) = 23.40
*4x4x4*: 1:32.66, 1:36.41, (5:56.10), (1:26.84), 1:41.40 = 1:36.82
Comment: my Maru 4x4 pops a little bit too often in the last days.... 
*5x5x5*: (3:42.01), 3:23.46, (3:02.61), 3:04.85, 3:33.49 = 3:20.60
*Clock*: 7.80, 8.16, (8.25), (6.84), 7.84 = 7.93

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:14.09

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:28.66


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 2, 2010)

BEN KIT LEE (CHINA) said:


> hey boy !!!干嘛来SS论坛？？？



Hey Benjie Lee!


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 2, 2010)

FMC : 34 HTM.



Spoiler



Blocks : B2 U' F2 U2 R' U L B' R (x2) (9)
Pairs : U F' U F2 U F (15)
CLLEO : U R U' R' U F' U F R U' (25)
U-PLL : L2 U' F' B L2 B' F U' L2 (34)

Way lucky all the way 

Yeha, I use that "standard OLL" (sune+fruruf) as a CLLEO alg, only thing I ever used it for.

An earlier try where I oriented the edges before inserting the last pair had a Sune ZBLL (no CP) but I don't know that particular one so it also left a U-PLL, got to 38 moves.

Columns first : 

4 pairs : (z) L2 U B R' U' F' U' F (8)
Niklas CLL : L U' R' U L' U' r (7, 15)
Slice a little : S M U M U M2 (6s 9f, 21s 24f)
More of that stuff : (y') U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 (9s 13f, 30s 37f)
L5E (2+2 cycle) : F U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 (8f, 38s 45f)

Columns in 15 moves, but the rest is as is when it is slices, still only 45 face turns totally.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3BLD:1:54.81, DNF(1:58.77), 1:47.29=1:47.29 Not bad. 
3x3: 8.96, 10.13, 9.33, 12.18, 11.78=10.41
2x2: 5.74, 2.19, 1.89, 3.09, 3.33=2.87
OH:22.96, 16.29, 17.50, 20.35, 18.50=18.78 lol easy cases
2x2BLD:


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

*4x4x4:* 1:30.01, 1:19.07, (1:38.28), 1:27.67, (1:16.70) = *1:25.58*
This is definitely the worst result I've ever had in a weekly comp. I spent (no exaggeration) at least 15 seconds looking for one particular edge piece on 2 of the solves, and I not once did I find my next pair before finishing the last. On the one decent solve (5th) I had DP  I'm just lucky I only had 3 parities in total!
*5x5x5:* (2:17.16), 2:25.77, (2:30.64), 2:28.82, 2:24.52 = *2:26.37*
I carried on solving after this and got a 2:09 avg12 (obv not including any of these solves)
*7x7x7:* (8:59.79), 8:31.13, 8:28.81, (7:47.89), 8:12.95 = *8:24.30*
Just remembering how to solve again. The 5th solve would have been a sub 7:30 if I hadn't got lost in the middle of switching the last 2 wings using OLL parity alg.
*MultiBLD: 11/11 51:51* [33:52] Details on BLD accomplishment thread page 432
*OH*: 29.64, (27.20), 29.40, (32.02), 29.08 = *29.37*
N perm for the sup-30
*MTS:* (39.31), 47.12, 50.49, 55.52, (DNF) = *51.04*
PB single  Should have taken advantage of it better though. Last solve I gave up after I got the cross and also the first pair wrong.
*Clock:* 9.67, 8.59, (7.92), 8.58, (9.97) = *8.95*
Well at least I can still get the odd sub 8. Practise will happen next week before Sweden.
*FMC: 29 moves* R2 U' R U2 B F2 R B2 U2 B D B' U2 B2 F D F' L' R F L R' F D F' D F D2 F'


Spoiler



Normal scramble, no premoves 
Scramble: B R2 B' D' L' R D' L U2 R D2 L' R' F' R U' L' U'
2x2x2: R2 U' R U2 B (5)
2x2x3: F2 R B' * D B (10)
F2L: F D F' L' R F L R' (18)
Leave 3 corners: F D F' D F D2 F' (25)


It's been ages since I did one, so thought I'd give it a go. Nice cancellation to thank for sub 30-really
Insert B' U2 B D B' U2 B D' at * to cancel 4 moves. 25+8-4=29 moves


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 2, 2010)

*3x3x3:*: 1:20.05, (1:45.14), 1:35.19, (1:14.19), 1:31.72 => *1:28.99*

13.5 seconds better than last week, despite some major screw-ups 

-Joe


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 2, 2010)

*3x3:* (9.19), 10.11, (14.85), 11.24, 11.45 = 10.93 _Finally something acceptable. 14.85 was a POP._
*2x2:* 3.52, 3.05, 4.41, (2.91), (4.58) = 3.66 _Done on stackmat  Normal average._
*Square-1:* 37.32, (30.84), 31.51, (46.01), 35.13 = 34.65 _Happy with this considering it had 2 parities, so it's not even lucky _
*OH:* 24.79, 24.05, (25.69+), 22.64, (22.24) = 23.83 _Worse than avg, but decent._
*4x4:* (55.31), 52.91, (52.84), 53.55, 54.55 = 53.67 _Okay average, but no good single..._


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 2, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> *3x3x3:*: 1:20.05, (1:45.14), 1:35.19, (1:14.19), 1:31.72 => *1:28.99*


I just retried the second one to see where I screwed up (1:45.14) and got my very first sub-minute solve  50.73

Super-lucky case though - top cross went directly to a Sune, plus OLL *and* PLL skip. Not that I'm complaining 

-Joe


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3x3: 26.09 26.69 28.52 32.69 24.65= 27.73


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 2.64, 1.51, 2.60, 2.35, 2.69 = 2.53
3x3: 10.27, 11.36, 11.93, 11.71, 10.26 = 11.11
4x4: 52.34, 55.27, 52.59, 49.41, 51.76 = 52.23
5x5: 1:40.25, 1:43.12, 1:41.98, 1:36.51, 1:25.70 = 1:39.58
6x6: 2:51.66, 2:46.99, 2:50.00, 2:55.84, 3:01.01 = 2:52.50
7x7: 4:44.71, 4:44.08, 4:44.49, 4:49.84, 4:49.95 = 4:46.35 - PB I think 
2x2 BLD: DNF(13.34), DNF(18.63), 31.70 = 31.70
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:41.98), DNF(1:36.06), 1:16.98 = 1:16.98
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 5:17
3x3 OH: 17.00, 22.66, 23.26, 22.71, 19.50 = 21.62
3x3 WF: 1:45.00, 1:50.02, 1:49.67, 1:43.09, 1:39.94 = 1:45.92
3x3 MTS: 1:22.34, 1:17.66, 1:10.01, 1:15.83, 1:13.13 = 1:15.54
2-4 relay: 1:07.33
2-5 relay: 2:44.40
Magic: 1.33, 1.57, 1.38, 1.43, 1.43 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.54, 3.78, 3.78, 3.80, 3.91 = 3.79
Clock: 10.39, 11.45, 11.42, 10.91, 10.74 = 11.02
Megaminx: 57.37, 58.68, 1:00.75, 1:03.66, 59.88 = 59.77
Pyraminx: 6.13, 6.22, 6.11, 7.33, 5.55 = 6.15
Square-1: 21.67, 21.71, 34.40, 20.44, 20.10 = 21.27

3x3 FMC:


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got 2x2/4x4/new sq-1 recently, yay! Not doing 4x4 cause I am horrible at it though xD. sub 4 mins ftw!

2x2: 7.60, 8.80, (8.91), (5.75), 8.08 = 8.16
3x3: (12.27), 18.58, 17.90, 17.32, (19.67) = 17.93
Sq-1: (34.83), 30.60, 28.04, (23.28), 28.85 = 29.16 

YES FINALLY SUB 30 LOL


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Master Magic....Crap



Me is going to beat you this week!


----------



## otsyke (Sep 2, 2010)

*3x3: *=(20.94), 19.02, 17.28, (16.18), 19.37 = *18.55* (great!!!)

*2x2: *=8.16, (5.57), 8.71, 8.59, (11.26) = *8.49* (great!!!)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 2, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.87 9.33 7.71 10.23 7.79 = *8.99*
*3x3* - 19.61 20.30 20.58 17.88 21.78+ = *20.16* _Comment - knew I was on for another sub20 avg, and choked on last. AUFd with U' instead of U. All NL too_
*4x4* - 1.15.91 1.16.99 1.10.36 1.17.55 1.15.29 = *1.16.06*
*5x5* - 2.13.71 2.40.19 2.27.19 2.27.46 2.18.60 = *2.24.42* _Comment - another avg where the 1st and last saved me._
*6x6* - 4.31.98 4.20.58 4.17.80 4.54.48 4.27.93 = *4.26.83* _Comment - Getting to grips with the new feel of my semi pi mod. _
*7x7* - 6.46.66 6.47.38 7.18.45 6.59.32 7.05.63 = *6.57.44*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 4.27.75 = *4.27.75* _Comment - First 2 were a mess after 1.30ish, so I really really went slow on 3rd lol._
*3x3 OH* - 55.97 55.52 55.71 45.99 57.25 = *55.73* _Comment - Haiyan felt terrible on 1st, so switched to Mini Diansheng, which also felt bad. Last 3 with GuHong._
*3x3 MTS* - 1.37.59 1.59.63 DNF 1.45.11 4.32.63 = *2.45.79* _Comment - Wouldn't have been too bad. DNF had 2 flipped edges at bottom that I didn;t notice till end, as did the 5th._
*2-4 Relay* - *2.01.97+* _Comment - Shite_
*2-5 Relay* - *4.34.24* _Comment - 2 terrible relays this week._
*Magic* - 2.06 1.52 1.50 DNF DNF = *DNF* _Comment - stupid event_
*Master Magic* - 2.72 2.66 2.65 2.78 3.61 = *2.72*
*Clock* - 12.53 18.16 16.08 18.06 17.14 = *17.09* _Comment - Awful_
*Megaminx* - 2.23.07 2.27.92 2.26.14 2.39.55 2.32.51 = *2.28.85* _Comment - First sub 2.30avg._
*Pyraminx* - 12.78 27.02 23.14 16.83 15.15 = 18.37
*Square1* - 57.82 1.01.91 57.44 57.57 1.07.71 = *59.10* _Comment - Haha. No parity. I changed the screw spring from my old square1 and it feels a lot better now. Top and pottom are still a bit tight, but it is getting better I guess._
*FMC* - *59*



Spoiler



L U R' L F L U2 z2 (7)
L' U' L U F' U' F (7)
L' U' L2 U' L' U F U F' (8)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' (7)
y U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (8)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L y' (7)
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U (15) = *59*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 6.26, (4.26), 5.79, (7.08), 5.76 = 5.94
3x3:
Magic: 1.86, (2.46), 1.84, (1.81), 1.91 = 1.87


----------



## Micael (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: 2:22.04 2:18.87 2:19.30
3x3x3multiBLD: 2/4: in 13:36
Out of shape...


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 2, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> I just retried the second one to see where I screwed up (1:45.14) and got my very first sub-minute solve  50.73
> 
> -Joe



Good job! :tu I remember my first sub1; it was only about 3 months ago.


----------



## Baian Liu (Sep 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.57, (12.33), (2.97), 5.41, 3.16 = 4.38
*OH:* (41.84), 41.34, 40.61, (31.80), 37.59 = 39.84
*3x3:* 18.85, 17.61, (15.28), 19.48, (19.72+) = 18.64
*Pyraminx:* DNF, 8.52, 10.44, (DNF), (5.74) = DNF


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.30, 4.44, (3.47), (6.14), 5.19 = 4.97, jay sub-5 
*3x3x3*: (18.45), 16.87, (16.24), 18.10, 17.66 = 17.54, I'm starting to believe that this is getting normal...
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*:
*6x6x6*:
*7x7x7*:
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4*:
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5*:
*3x3x3 OH*:
*2x2x2 BLD*:
*3x3x3 BLD*:
*MultiBLD*:
*Pyraminx*: (12.90), (8.40), 11.19, 9.27, 9.31 = 9.92, bleh.
*Megaminx*:
*Square-1*: (25.58), 21.89, 23.46, 22.74, (16.85) = 22.70, normal
*Clock*:
*Magic*:
*Master Magic*:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 3, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.66, (3.94), 4.64, (5.54), 4.06 = 4.45

*3x3* : (12.67), 10.96, (10.34), 12.02, 10.47 = 11.15

*3x3 OH* : 18.63, (20.43), 20.40, 20.11, (16.10) = 19.71

*4x4* : (52.96), 48.67, 44.66, 40.54, (37.13) = 44.62
I wouldn't mind something like this in competition 

*5x5* : 1:35.51, (1:46.68), 1:36.09, 1:37.04, (1:26.94) = 1:36.22

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:06.64

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:55.05

*Clock* : 22.48, (15.85), 17.76, 20.08, (26.65) = 20.11
Rofl my best solve is my usual average xD

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(24.21), 19.97+, DNF(9.28) = 19.97

*Megaminx* : (1:33.46), 1:24.45, 1:24.40, 1:26.59, (1:19.86) = 1:25.15

*3x3 BLD* : 1:45.33, DNF(2:05.78), 1:47.74 = 1:45.33

*3x3 MTS* : 1:05.99, (57.88), 1:00.10, (1:43.79), 1:02.00 = 1:02.70

*Square-1* : (1:01.43), 43.78, 36.51, (32.27), 38.86 = 39.72

*4x4 BLD* : 10:28.97, DNS, DNS = 10:28.97
I don't know if I'll do the rest, new PB! 

*3x3 MultiBLD* : 1/2 in 5:02.85
Darn  went for speed instead of accuracy... one cube was totally screwed up xD


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2010)

2x2: 7.95, 4.89, 5.93, 5.56, 9.09 = 6.48
3x3: 16.83, 21.06, 16.02, 16.26, 16.38 = 16.49
4x4: 1:21.72, 1:12.65, 1:13.71, 1:15.20, 1:36.06 = 1:16.88

3x3_oh: 37.97, 1:08.32, 44.42, 50.85, 42.34 = 45.87
234_relay: 1:44.82


----------



## janelle (Sep 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.35, 5.36, (5.20), 6.75, (8.11)
Average of 5: *6.15*
The first four were pretty good but than I failed on the last  haha 

*3x3x3*
18.96, 18.84, (17.12), (19.71), 19.59
Average of 5: *19.13*
Awesome avg  all sub20 

*4x4x4*
(2:15.27), 2:26.51[O], (2:32.60[P]), 2:20.68, 2:24.84
Average of 5: *2:24.01*
I didn't get that much parity but my times still suck xP

*5x5x5*
3:43.39, 4:26.91, (4:53.38[horrible lockup]), (3:31.54), 3:42.31
Average of 5: *3:57.54*
Decent

*3x3x3 OH*
(30.98), (46.73), 39.70, 42.92, 38.00
Average of 5: *40.21*
Awesome  So close to sub40 

*234 Relay
2:32.38*
Awesome I can't believe this is faster than my worst 4x4 solve this week -__- haha

*2345 Relay
5:37.88*
Soo much better than the first time I tried this XD

*Magic*
1.56, 1.56, (1.51), (2.12), 1.56
Average of 5:* 1.56*
Wow :O Talk about consistency 

*Clock*
57.84, (57.91), 40.28, 44.21, (38.57)
Average of 5: *47.44*
Wow I'm so inconsistent xD

*Pyraminx*
17.02, (10.68), 17.27, (18.85), 13.26
Average of 5: *15.85*
Blek > So inconsistent haha

*Square-1*
1:15.84, (56.94), 1:03.08, (1:57.10[caps fell off -_-]), 1:06.86
Average of 5:* 1:08.59 *
I suck 

Finally finished all the events I can do  Took forever


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 4, 2010)

2x2x2: 10.86, 11.47, (4.26), (16.52), 15.23 = 12.52 (bah!)
3x3x3: (50.47), (29.48), 39.95, 42.99, 39.77 = 40.90 (failed N-Perm to start  )
4x4x4: 2:32.14+, (2:51.62+), 2:16.74, (2:13.57), 2:14.99 = 2:21.29
5x5x5: (4:08.21), 3:45.96, 4:05.71, 3:43.85, (3:27.50) = 3:51.84
6x6x6: (7:29.81), 7:53.61, 8:00.30, 7:31.55+, (8:14.70) = 7:48.49
Megaminx: 5:31.37, (4:38.17), 4:51.83, (6:39.95), 5:47.06 = 5:23.42 (popping like mad - I hate this MF8!)
Square-1: 1:36.62, 2:13.26, (1:20.11), (2:34.29), 2:22.18 = 2:04.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:14.32
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:01.07


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 4, 2010)

Statistics for 09-04-2010 20:07:16
3x3
Average: 16.50
Standard Deviation: 0.08
Best Time: 16.24
Worst Time: 16.97
Individual Times:
1.	(16.24)	L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
2.	16.43 B' R B' D2 F L D B' R2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2
3.	16.64 U' L' B' L2 B2 F' D' L' B' L F' L' U2 R' D' L' B2 R
4.	16.43 F' R2 B L2 D' F U' R' U' L2 R2 U B' D2 U L F' R'
5.	(16.97)	L' U' F R' F' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D U B' R D2 R'

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 55 moves : my best


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 4, 2010)

Gotta use the scrambles given on the first page. Everyone uses the same scrambles so you should too. Here they are:

3x3x3
1. L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
2. B' R B' D2 F L D B' R2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2
3. U' L' B' L2 B2 F' D' L' B' L F' L' U2 R' D' L' B2 R
4. F' R2 B L2 D' F U' R' U' L2 R2 U B' D2 U L F' R'
5. L' U' F R' F' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D U B' R D2 R'

Next time check the first page if there is a competition here. The first page has rules and scrambles.


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 4, 2010)

yes i did , but i used calcube timer , and forgot deleting the scamble , sorry , editting now


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rubiks cube =5: 00:51.17 
4: 00:46.43 
3: 00:45.67 
2: 00:49.48 
1: 00:46.64 
avg:47.88
Rubiks cube fewest moves=64


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 5, 2010)

*3x3:* 48.33	50.92	42.63	42.42	38.46 = *44.46* normal
*4x4:* 3:04.18 2:22.28 2:49.62 2:30.66 2:43.33 = *2:41.20* PB both single and average
*5x5:* 10:22.17 6:32.70	10:32.15 7:25.07 7:36.92 = *8:28.05*
So bad. But my best 5x5-cube broke at bld and now I have got no good one.
*6x6:* 20:32.00, 16:12.70, dns, dns, dns = *dnf*
I almost never do this. So two PB:s so far, I'll see if I finish the average.
*2-4Rel:	5:27.08	* Ouch.

*2x2BLD:* 30.31 42.00 44.22 = *30.31* So so...
*3x3BLD:* 2:14.66 2:19.29 1:42.19 = *1:42.19* 
Managed one decent. The first two just slow.
*4x4BLD:* dnf 7:35.77 dnf = *7:35.77*
Only one solved which is bad, but third week in a row sub-8 
*5x5BLD:* 20:05	dnf	dnf = *20:05*
Second so so, third I think was good but with only some edges left one of the axis 
broke and I had the worst pop ever, more than half the cube fell apart.
*Multi:	6/8 = 4* 45:59 memo 31:55
One had two edges flipped and one 4 edges and 4 corners off. 
A little surprised at the bad result, it felt good all way through. Speed for ten.

Done bld
*2x2:* 34.31	39.04	41.29	dnf	39.46 = *39.93*
*MTS:* dnf	3:11.03	2:38.30	2:34.80	dnf = *DNF* Bad accuracy.
*7x7:* 1:27:36.00 [memo 49:37] dns, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*   
Fantastic. When I was ready I hardly dared remove the blindfold and open my eyes. But it was solved 

*@Chris:* yes, I think doing 6/7-bld helps 4/5-bld. Doing obliques perhaps make you realize what 
commutators *not* to apply to 4/5-bld. Then memoing smaller cubes feels so easy after the big ones. 
But it is not very much better practice than doing a lot of 5-solves.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 5, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 3.84, 3.92, 4.66, 4.28, 4.02= 4.07
*3x3x3*: 9.13, 11.74, 9.83, 11.36, 10.66=10.61
*4x4x4*: 47.94, 50.11, 1:04.84, 49.08, 48.38=49.19
*5x5x5*: 1:38.14, 1:38.80, 1:37.81, 1:32.14, 1:34.95=1:36.97
*3x3x3 one hand*: 18.11, 23.53, 15.70, 11.97, 19.24=17.68
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:09.80
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 2:52.94

Wow oh pb avg


----------



## robindeun (Sep 5, 2010)

2x2 : 5.70, 4.23, 5.85, 7.09, 5.48 = 5.68
3x3 : 17.12, 18.26, 16.41, 19.88, 16.71 = 17.36
4x4 : 1:26.72, 1:27.00, 1:42.95, 1:38.84, 1:27.76 = 1:31.20
5x5 : 2:22.63, 2:29.68, 2:37.46, 2:50.36, 2:38.67 = 2:35.27
3x3 oh : 26.72, 28.26, 28.95, 32.87, 30.27 = 29.16
square-1 = 39.37, 30.23, 31.75, 33.65, 34.34 = 33.25
pyraminx : 15.53, 8.73, 10.64, 12.31, 9.23 = 10.72


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Who is "asiahyoo1997"? And 11.97? xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *7x7:* 1:27:36.00 [memo 49:37]



:O 
that's amazing.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 5, 2010)

2x2: 4.37, 3.32, 5.37, 5.53, 4.42 = 4.72
Epic fail
3x3: 15.45, 18.37, 13.18, 18.28, 16.69 = 16.81
Fail
Square-1: 21.30, 17.60, 16.77, 20.72, 16.24 = 18.36
First four had parities =/


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 5, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> 1.	(16.24)	L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
> 2.	16.43 B' R B' D2 F L D B' R2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2
> 3.	16.64 U' L' B' L2 B2 F' D' L' B' L F' L' U2 R' D' L' B2 R
> 4.	16.43 F' R2 B L2 D' F U' R' U' L2 R2 U B' D2 U L F' R'
> 5.	(16.97)	L' U' F R' F' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D U B' R D2 R'





a small kitten said:


> Gotta use the scrambles given on the first page. Everyone uses the same scrambles so you should too. Here they are:
> 
> 3x3x3
> 1. L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
> ...



Ok, I am rather tired, but why am I not seeing the problem with this?


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 5, 2010)

2x2: 7.11, 7.20, (6.08), 7.21, (16.02) = *7.17*
Last solve was me having a brain failure.

3x3: (15.89), 25.71, 22.84, 27.53, (35.32) = *25.36*
15.89 new PB! But 35.32 = :fp

4x4: (1:43.70), 1:51.35, 1:53.99, (DNF), 1:46.43 = *1:50.59*

3x3 OH: 58.92, 1:00.35, (55.09), (1:00.71), 55.71 = *58.33*

2x2+3x3+4x4 relay: *2:12.53*
First time.

Magic: (2.78), (1.58), 1.67, 2.22, 1.90 = *1.93*
New PB, single and average.

Master Magic: (8.56), 7.30, 8.40, (5.79), 7.25 = *7.65*

Pyraminx: (23.81), (11.77), 23.21, 21.69, 20.66 = *21.85*
I use a weird method in which you solve 1 whole layer, then the rest (don't know what it's called).

Clock: (43.87), 43.81, 41.91, 40.44, (38.37) = *42.05*
This is my first time so I'm rather slow


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> (popping like mad - I hate this MF8!)



Are you still using the Mf8 I?


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> chikato_tan said:
> 
> 
> > 1.	(16.24)	L' D2 F2 R U2 B F R' F2 L2 U' B D' U' B' D2 B U'
> ...



i editted the scambles 3 days ago


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 6, 2010)

Ramadan:

333


----------



## okayama (Sep 6, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (7.26), 7.88, 8.02, (12.16), 9.04 = 8.31

*3x3x3*: 20.85, (22.21), 21.22, 22.09, (20.53) = 21.38
Very good!

*4x4x4*: 1:39.49, (1:39.44), 1:45.47, 1:49.14, (1:57.39) = 1:44.70

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 56.60, DNS, DNS = 56.60

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:44.88, DNS, DNS = 3:44.88
Good!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 18:28.94, DNS, DNS = 18:28.94
Sub 20 min, good for me.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 41:05.00, DNS, DNS = 41:05.00
PB! Yay!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (40:00.00)
I solved all cubes in 40:23.20. I have still not succeeded in 4 cubes. How frustrating...

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B R2 B' D' L' R D' L U2 R D2 L' R' F' R U' L' U'
Solution: R F L F' R F L' D' F' D R U F L' U L R D' L2 D L D R' U' F2 D2 B R'

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: R2

1st 2x2x1 block: R B'
2nd 2x2x1 block: D2 F2
3rd 2x2x1 block: U R D' L'
Arrange blocks: D' L2 D R'
Orient edges: L' U' L
All but 3 corners: F' U' R' D' F D * F'
Correction: R2

Insert at *: L F' R' F L' F' R F



*Clock*: 51.73, (1:01.61), 42.20, (34.99), 1:00.58 = 51.50


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> i editted the scambles 3 days ago



Haha. Whoops.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2010)

Sq1: 15.78, 13.46, 15.41, (15.91), (9.92) = 14.88 I had 4 parities; I dare you to guess which one didn't have parity.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 6, 2010)

3x3: (31.90), 35.47, (48.38), 33.81, 34.46 => 34.58! 
When I did the first one at a new non-luck PB, i knew it would be good. My lookahead fell apart on the 48, i mentally confused green orange and blue orange during the f2l and it was downhill from there.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 6, 2010)

da25centz said:


> ...a new non-luck PB...



Update your sig


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.33, 2.28, 4.59, 6.03, 4.53 =
_Wow nice. 2.28 there was a kinda pseudo layer built, and I saw I could do y niklas y R2 for the solve. Also, the rest used COLL  (note, not a typo)_
*3x3:* 19.18, 15.88, 16.36, 19.58, 18.56 =
_Counting 19  watafail._
*4x4:* 1:16.78, 1:19.86, 1:12.84, 1:17.33, 1:22.84 =
_DP, PP, NP, PP, DP. So much parity :/ A 1:16 with Parity O_O. Maru lube made this mini QJ soooooo good. My Yaudux has improved slightly, (55~) but I'm mainly noticing the improvement in my 3x3 stage. It's dropped 5-10s _
*5x5:* 2:44.83, 3:00.75, 3:18.06, 2:46.34, 3:07.77 =
_3 sup 3s _
*2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF (21.03), DNF (24.05), 1:00.72 = 1:00.72
_2nd was off by J-perm. I thought PBL was R2 F2 R2. Last was Old Poch._
*3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(30.80) DNF(8.08) 4:26.60 = 4:26.60
_YAYAYAYAYAY. Easy corners. previous two, edges were really hard, so I didn't bother attempting._
*3x3 One Handed:* 27.22, 35.83, 22.40, 28.86, 32.77 =
_Dumb last solve. 22.40 full step O_O_
*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 28 F D' B' D F' D' B R D R' D' U2 F' D F U' L' D L U' R' U' R U2 F2 L B R'
_Inverse scramble to understand. U L U R' F R L D2 R' U2 L' D R' L D B R2 B'
Almost 2x2x3: R B' L' F2 U2 R' U R
Keyhole Double: x2 D L' U' L
Keyhole insertion of edge: D B' U' B
Last F2l plus forced OLL skip: D2 U R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R2 B U B' R2 F D' F D F2
Grey is cancellation.
Then used Niklas to solve LL in place.
R B' L' F2 U2 R' U R U L' D' L U F' D' F U2 D R D' R' B' D F D' B D F'
_*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* 1:51.47
_Nice._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* 5:33.05
_Terrible._
*Master Magic:* 4.90, 4.91, 4.90, 4.93, 4.06 = 4.90
_SD: 0.01 lol. Wow. I thought sub 5 was a good single for me  This didn't even feel fast._
*Clock:* 17.22, 13.34, 15.36, 16.66, 17.72 =
_Meh._
*Megaminx:*

*Pyraminx:* 7.69, 6.43, 7.52, 9.65, 6.21 =
_Too many tips on the only nice scramble._
*Square-1:*


More to come. Very good OH, 4x4, FMC and 3BLD.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 7, 2010)

*3x3:* 21.41, 23.34, 21.30, 24.94, 28.06 = *23.23*
Well that ended well.


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 7, 2010)

dude signature is 3x3: Single:16.20, Avg of 5:18.78, Avg of 12:19.83
but it`s 3x3: 21.41, 23.34, 21.30, 24.94, 28.06 = 23.23
what`s happen ?????????????


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Who is "asiahyoo1997"? And 11.97? xD



pll skip and yellow cross


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Sep 7, 2010)

2x2x2: (9.84) , (6.13) , 6.78 , 8.11 , 9.69 =
3x3x3: 14.78 , 17.36 , (13.65) , 16.69 , (17.78) = 16.28 
4x4x4: 55.91 , 1:06.34 , (55.31) , (1:08.69) , 1:00.30 =
5x5x5:	2:20.88 , 2:10.33 , (2:00.71) , (2:26.94) , 2:07.65 =
6x6x6: (3:39.30) , 4:18.75 , (5:15.68) , 4:29.86 , 3:50.08 = 4:12.90
7x7x7: 8:28.02 , (7:23.43) , (8:29.19) , 7:53.84 , 7:25.34 =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:20.55 , 1:02.78 = 1:02.78 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 5:04.22 , 3:00.41 = 3:00.41 
3x3x3 One Handed: 43.15 , 41.44 , (39.94) , 43.53 , (1:02.30)=
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:26.99 , (1:40.13) , 1:26.90 , (1:17.21) , 1:37.33 = 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 56 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.53 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:12.11 
Magic: (2.72) , 1.56 , (1.53) , 2.22 , 2.03 =
Clock : 21.43 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF 
MegaMinx : 6:18.09 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
PyraMinx: 19.91 , (14.33) , 22.52 , (29.86) , 15.88 = 

U ' R ' F ' U2 L D' L2 D L [9]
U F U' D' F R' D R [8]	[17]
D' F' D2 F D2 F' D' F [8]	[25]
D B' D' B D2 R L ' D R' [8]	[33]
D ' L [R2][U2] L [R] U R' U R U2 L' [R']	[9]	[42]
 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 [14]	[56]


----------



## Lumej (Sep 7, 2010)

2x2: 12.23 (8.61), 10.35, (16.34), 14.13 = 12.24
3x3: 22.78, (25.70), 21.84, *(15.45)*, 21.52 = 22.05
On the forth scramble there was a 2x2x2 block already done, that's why it's so good.
BUT, I scrambled wrong. Now I'm not sure whether it's valid?!


----------



## Slash (Sep 7, 2010)

4x4 Blindfolded:
*7:25.44* 9:58.74 DNF by 2 centers:S:S (time 12:xy so it wouldn't have counted)


----------



## pkfeng13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Square-1
Average: 15.41
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: 17.86
Individual Times:
1.	14.55	2.	(13.97)	3.	(17.86)	4.	17.06	5.	14.62	
Extremely hard scrembles！


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't click show if you're planning on FMC this week  Don't want to spoil it.


Spoiler






okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves:* 28 F D' B' D F' D' B R D R' D' U2 F' D F U' L' D L U' R' U' R U2 F2 L B R'
> _Inverse scramble to understand. U L U R' F R L D2 R' U2 L' D R' L D B R2 B'
> Almost 2x2x3: R B' L' F2 U2 R' U R
> Keyhole Double: x2 D L' U' L
> ...



Damn, my best, but we tied. I actually tried with R2 as a premove before inverse scramble, but I didn't find much after that 
I'd to see what others get on this scramble. Nice and blocky 
I don't get how you "fmc pros" consistently get sub 30. This is my first sub 30. I just don't see the things you guys do. Insertions usually save me one move at most, and that's when I force a 3 corner cycle. Otherwise, it's more efficient without insertions 
Hopefully I'll improve, I get to do FMC in November, and that may be my only chance for a long time, so I don't want to mess up. Hopefully I'll be better by then


----------



## Stini (Sep 8, 2010)

*FMC: 28 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: R2 U' R U2 B F2 R B' D B D R L' F L R2 D' L D' d' R2 d R2 D2 L' D R' D

2x2x2: R2 U' R U2 B
2x2x3: F2 R B' D B
F2L+EO: D R L' F L R2 D2 R
LL: R' D L D' d' R2 d R2 D2 L' D R' D (3 moves cancelled)

This was my backup solution, which I happened to find almost linearly. Too bad I couldn't find anything better for this nice looking scramble.


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2010)

3x3: 31.51 29.21 30.57 31.42 28.48 30.40
Average: 30.40


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Master Magic:* 3.36, 3.18, 3.47, 3.21, 4.56 = *3.35*
Comment: Wow! All of a sudden, I could go faster. This is something like a half second faster than I've ever done before, I think. Maybe all that BLD practice paid off. 

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.05, 21.25, 34.02 = *21.25*
Comment: Nice.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:59.47, 1:28.08, DNF = *1:28.08*
Comment: Second one was really hard - I'm surprised it was so fast. Third one I couldn't remember the last pair.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 31.31, 28.25, 38.52, 28.16, 34.13 = *31.23*
*3x3x3:* DNF [1:32.56], 1:45.84, 1:57.88, 1:55.05, 3:41.69 = *2:31.54*
Comment: Well, the last one ruined the average time, but at least I got an average! Very big memory pause on the last one.
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 2:55.05, DNF [3:05.36], 2:46.66, DNF [7:09.43], DNF [2:51.97] = *DNF*
Comment: Pretty bad. Second one was off by 3 edges and 2 corners; fifth one was off by just 2 flipped edges; fourth one I couldn't remember the last set of edges, but I struggled with it for a long time because I didn't want to fail the average. Oh well.
*Magic:* 10.47, 10.13, 10.77, 11.30, 8.50 = *10.46*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Wow! I'm getting faster. And check out that single - almost a Stachu kind of time there! 
*Clock:* 2:54.16 [0:45], 2:51.34 [0:31], 2:44.83 [0:35], DNF [3:13.65, 0:27], 2:17.44 [0:24] = *2:50.11*
Comment: DNF had one corner off by 2.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:44.18], 55.69, 1:06.19, 1:34.68, 1:36.55 = *1:25.81*
Comment: First one off by 3 edges - I cycled them backwards.
*Square-1:* 8:22.09 [4:20], DNF, DNF [9:51.38, 4:38], DNF [7:42.72, 4:49], 12:06.08 [6:04] = *DNF*
Comment: At least the first one was pretty good. First solve: shape OP, edge parity; I did it on the stackmat without a stopwatch backup by accident - luckily, I got it in time! Second solve: shape GC - I don't have it memorized yet. Third solve: shape NS, mismemorized, off by 3 cycle of edges. Fourth solve: shape KB, mismemorized, off by just 2 edges. Fifth solve: shape VV, edge parity; had trouble remembering the matrix for the case, but I eventually got it; took several minutes getting to square after pulling on the blindfold.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
All done BLD
*6x6x6:* 47:13.38 DNF DNF DNF 39:16.62 = DNF
*7x7x7:* DNF 1:10:49.61 DNF DNF DNF = DNF

Comment: I told myself that I would practice all the 6x6 and 7x7 BLD solves this week in order to better train my 5x5 for next week. I'm not making any promises about my 5x5 performance next week, but I do definitely feel that all this bigger cube BLD practice will certainly help me for my memorization, and being better able to not review before starting the solve.

Almost all of the DNFs solves were really close, and I was able to trace the problem down to one or two errors: either a commutator error by doing BAB'A'B or by memorizing the wrong piece during memorization. On the third 7x7x7 solve I memorized too quickly and had a serious memory recall issue on the right obliques (the last center orbit that I memorize). I must have spent well over 20 minutes trying to logic through the available pieces and remember what I memorized, but I wasn't able to. Other than that solve I didn't have a solve that had more than 3 errors I'm pretty sure, so I'm happy about that! 

Memorization time for the 6x6x6 was usually around 24 minutes or so, but I memorized in 17:05 for the 39 minute solve. For the 7x7x7 my first solves I was memorizing around 35 minutes to be safe, but I started going faster and taking more chances on the last 3 and was memorizing in around 28 minutes on average.

My brain feels like total mush. I feel like I've trained to the point of absolute failure and then some. What's exciting, though, is that on the last two 7x7x7 solves I was able to memorize through the end of all the centers without pausing to review at any point during the process. On the last solve I reviewed anyway, but only once quickly through centers when I finished memorizing them, and once through edges after I finished memorizing them too.

Although my focus is 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD, I will definitely keep practicing the bigger cubes at least a little in the future. It is absolutely thrilling to get a bigger cube BLD successfully! I don't really get that excited anymore about a 4x4 or 5x5 success, only a good time. I still fist pump and shout "yes!" whenever I get a bigger cube successfully though! 

Many thanks to Mike, Mats, Istvan, Maarten and the others doing bigger cube BLD. It's inspirational to see how you guys practice, and from what I've heard this practice helps for BLD on the medium cubes as well, which I hope is the case.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, nice job, Chris! It looks like your accuracy on bigger cubes BLD is very similar to mine, and your times are getting close to mine too - especially memorization time. I hope it helps your 5x5x5; I'm looking forward to seeing how your next few weeks go.

Interesting that you make the mistake of doing BAB'A'B. I almost never do that. I will sometimes do BAB'A or BA'B'A', but doing BAB'A'B? I'm not sure I've ever caught myself doing that. Perhaps it comes from my former practice of counting the moves for commutators. I usually don't explicitly count anymore, but I still hear the "beats" of the count. If it's odd, I know I've done something wrong, so the only way I'd do this would be if B were an even number of moves (which is not so common, at least for me). Memorizing the wrong piece, on the other hand, is a very common problem for me.

Oh, and I'm going to start doing big cubes BLD next week, after my first ever 3 week break (edit: whoa! it's almost been 4 weeks!). It will be interesting to see how that affects my times - I'm curious if the rustiness or the freshness of the memory rooms will prevail.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 8, 2010)

fmc: D2 R2 U' R' D2 F' B2 U R' U L2 F' D' R' D R2 F2 L' F' R2 F L F' D R2 D2 R2 D (*28*)

workout:
scramble: B R2 B' D' L' R D' L U2 R D2 L' R' F' R U' L' U'
Start solve on regular scramble 2x2x3: D2 R2 U' R' D2 F' B2 U R' U L2
Switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [L2 U' R U' B2 F D2 R U R2 D2]
All but 3 corners: D' R2 D2 R2 D'*R2 F' R2 D' R D F (12 + 11)
Pre-move correction: L2 U' R U' B2 F D2 R U R2 D2 (23)
At * insert: F L' F' R2 F L F' R2, 3 moves cancel
Invert the whole thing!

Strange, everybody got 28 moves this week ;-)!

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> -----------------
> All done BLD
> *6x6x6:* 47:13.38 DNF DNF DNF 39:16.62 = DNF
> *7x7x7:* DNF 1:10:49.61 DNF DNF DNF = DNF



It's fun to read about your experiences now. I particularly agree on two things. 
The feeling to see one solved. That's awesome.
The ease with which one can memo a lesser cube after practicing big ones.


----------



## Isbit (Sep 8, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 37.81 = *37.81*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [12:10 (including a 2 min recall delay), 4:20]
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [26:50, 12, 6 +-centers]
ugh, I hate being close... memo actually could've been several minutes faster had I not screwed up on +-centers memo (don't think that the memo was the problem though, probably an exec mistake). Still, it's always nice to not screw up anything else .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2: *4.26, 4.56, 3.82, 3.98, 5.21 = *4.27*
*3x3: *13.43, 14.52, 14.65, 16.23, 14.35 = *14.51*
*4x4: *1:04.97, 1:00.14, 1:11.98, 1:13.03, 1:08.31 = *1:08.42*
*5x5: *2:26.29, 2:33.04, 2:20.50, 2:29.00, 2:25.16 = *2:26.81*
*6x6: *4:50.32, 4:24.13, 4:10.76, 4:49.61, 4:48.42 = *4:40.72*
*7x7: *7:04.83, 6:52.50, 7:24.73, 7:48.87, DNF = *7:26.14*
*2x2 BLD: *DNF, DNF, 1:13.49 = *1:13.49 *
*3x3 BLD: *DNF, DNF, 3:22.79 = *3:22.79*
*3x3 OH: *28.06, 37.89, 26.21, 34.26, 32.77 = *31.69*
*3x3 FMC: DNF*


Spoiler



Didn’t find anything good. Went over an hour. 


 *2-3-4 Relay: 1:29.69*
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:21.12*
*Magic: *1.52, 1.52, 1.52, 1.56, 1.44 = *1.52*
*Master Magic: *4.81, 4.59, 4.97, 4.68, 5.16 = *4.82*
*Clock: *28.59, 18.44, 22.59, 18.90, 17.60 = *19.97*
*Megaminx: *3:09.56, 3:57.99, 2:56.98, 2:59.83, 2:53.68= *3:02.12*
*Pyraminx: *8.46, 5.58, 5.17, 6.83, 6.82 = *6.41*
*Square-1: *46.94, 50.76, 39.29, 30.66, 47.37 = *44.53*


----------



## Erzz (Sep 9, 2010)

3x3x3: 27.79, (33.91), 32.60, (27.19), 31.79, avg = 30.73
Haven't cubed in a while, gotta start practicing again.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 9, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> dude signature is 3x3: Single:16.20, Avg of 5:18.78, Avg of 12:19.83
> but it`s 3x3: 21.41, 23.34, 21.30, 24.94, 28.06 = 23.23
> what`s happen ?????????????



This thing happened where I dont beat my PB every avg I do. Longer explanation: On the 28 I put cross pieces in wrong and didnt realise and the 24 was just slow.


----------



## @uguste (Sep 9, 2010)

2x2x2 : (8.26), 6.52, (4.05), 5.71, 6.38 = *6.20* 
3x3x3 : 16.53, (14.48), 15.91, 19.78, (19.83) = *17.41* :fp 
4x4x4 : (1:14.45), 1:22.20, 1:23.43, (1:38.25), 1:21.92 = *1:22.52*
5x5x5 : 3:01.66, (3:21.72), 2:50.01, (2:47.98), 3:17.50 = *3:03.06* 
234 : *DNF *
2345 : *4:51.64 *
3x3x3 MTS : 
3x3x3 OH : (27.57), (DNF), 28.00, 30.09, 38.89 = *32.33* stupid Y-perm on last solve 
2x2x2 BLD : 52.97, DNF, DNF = *52.97*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
multi : 
pyraminx : 12.06, 9.59, 12.25, (14.05), (8.19) = *11.30* 
square-1 : 36.26, (27.74), 36.09, (39.08), 35.60 = *35.98* 
megaminx : 
magic : 1.67, DNF, 2,63, DNF, DNF = *DNF* lol
master magic : 5.18, (3.68), (7.03), 5.98, 4.69 = *5.28*


----------



## tkubo (Sep 9, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 1:32.74, 1:33.47, 1:36.68 = *1:32.74*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* : *5/7 50:56.62*
1st 3EP 5th 3EP


----------



## Slash (Sep 9, 2010)

4x4 BLD:
7:25.44 9:58.74 DNF
Nice first scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2010)

*Results week 36*

Congrats Simon , welcome back Arnaud 

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.53 SimonWestlund
 2.87 onionhoney
 3.66 Yes, We Can!
 4.07 asiahyoo1997
 4.27 rickcube
 4.38 Baian Liu
 4.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.48 ZB_FTW!!!
 4.72 Neo63
 4.94 04mucklowd
 4.98 cubedude7
 5.18 Evan Liu
 5.37 Cride5
 5.65 Elliot
 5.68 robindeun
 5.70 JunwenYao
 5.94 Sir E Brum
 6.15 janelle
 6.20 @uguste
 6.48 ExoCorsair
 7.17 Ditto64
 7.25 yeee707
 7.76 Keroma12
 8.16 ArcticxWolf
 8.19 pierrotlenageur
 8.31 okayama
 8.49 otsyke
 8.90 AvGalen
 8.98 fatboyxpc
 9.00 jamesdeanludlow
 12.24 Lumej
 12.52 MichaelErskine
 14.34 TheCubeMaster5000
 17.44 Zoé de Moffarts
 29.06 aronpm
 31.23 Mike Hughey
 39.93 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 10.41 onionhoney
 10.62 asiahyoo1997
 10.93 Yes, We Can!
 11.11 SimonWestlund
 11.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.68 a small kitten
 14.51 rickcube
 15.06 Elliot
 15.69 JunwenYao
 16.28 pierrotlenageur
 16.37 chikato_tan
 16.41 Evan Liu
 16.49 ExoCorsair
 16.81 Neo63
 17.06 aronpm
 17.36 robindeun
 17.41 @uguste
 17.54 cubedude7
 17.93 ArcticxWolf
 18.03 ZB_FTW!!!
 18.04 Cride5
 18.56 otsyke
 18.65 Baian Liu
 19.13 janelle
 20.16 jamesdeanludlow
 20.77 yeee707
 21.39 okayama
 21.93 fatboyxpc
 22.05 Lumej
 22.61 TheCubeMaster5000
 22.80 AvGalen
 23.23 Inf3rn0
 23.40 larf
 25.36 Ditto64
 26.29 Keroma12
 27.10 supercuber86
 30.40 Carson
 30.73 Erzz
 35.39 Zoé de Moffarts
 40.90 MichaelErskine
 42.50 da25centz
 44.46 MatsBergsten
 47.52 BC1997
 1:28.99 ManSkirtBrew
 2:31.54 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(27)

 44.62 Hyprul 9-ty2
 49.19 asiahyoo1997
 52.23 SimonWestlund
 53.67 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.85 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.42 rickcube
 1:11.86 Evan Liu
 1:14.69 JunwenYao
 1:16.06 jamesdeanludlow
 1:16.88 ExoCorsair
 1:17.99 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:22.52 @uguste
 1:25.58 kinch2002
 1:28.16 AvGalen
 1:31.20 robindeun
 1:36.82 larf
 1:42.73 yeee707
 1:44.70 okayama
 1:50.59 Ditto64
 1:55.86 ThatGuy
 2:21.29 MichaelErskine
 2:24.01 janelle
 2:28.86 Keroma12
 2:31.68 Zoé de Moffarts
 2:41.20 MatsBergsten
 3:20.52 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:20.82 fatboyxpc
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:36.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:36.97 asiahyoo1997
 1:39.58 SimonWestlund
 2:11.97 AvGalen
 2:12.95 pierrotlenageur
 2:15.48 JunwenYao
 2:24.42 jamesdeanludlow
 2:26.37 kinch2002
 2:26.82 rickcube
 2:35.27 robindeun
 2:50.86 Evan Liu
 2:58.29 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:59.38 Keroma12
 3:03.06 @uguste
 3:20.60 larf
 3:43.96 yeee707
 3:51.84 MichaelErskine
 3:57.54 janelle
 5:31.06 Zoé de Moffarts
 8:28.05 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:52.50 SimonWestlund
 4:12.90 pierrotlenageur
 4:26.83 jamesdeanludlow
 4:32.47 Keroma12
 4:34.13 AvGalen
 4:40.72 rickcube
 7:48.49 MichaelErskine
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:46.35 SimonWestlund
 6:57.44 jamesdeanludlow
 7:07.34 AvGalen
 7:26.14 rickcube
 7:54.12 Keroma12
 7:55.73 pierrotlenageur
 8:24.30 kinch2002
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 17.68 asiahyoo1997
 18.78 onionhoney
 19.29 a small kitten
 19.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.59 Elliot
 21.62 SimonWestlund
 22.23 MTGjumper
 23.83 Yes, We Can!
 29.16 robindeun
 29.37 kinch2002
 29.62 ZB_FTW!!!
 31.70 rickcube
 32.33 @uguste
 34.60 JunwenYao
 34.88 Evan Liu
 39.68 aronpm
 39.85 Baian Liu
 40.21 janelle
 42.30 AvGalen
 42.71 pierrotlenageur
 45.87 ExoCorsair
 52.61 yeee707
 55.73 jamesdeanludlow
 58.33 Ditto64
 1:16.16 Keroma12
 3:48.02 Zoé de Moffarts
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:45.92 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 17.79 Evan Liu
 19.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.08 aronpm
 21.25 Mike Hughey
 30.31 MatsBergsten
 31.70 SimonWestlund
 37.81 Isbit
 51.13 AvGalen
 52.97 @uguste
 56.60 okayama
 56.66 Keroma12
 1:00.72 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:02.78 pierrotlenageur
 1:13.49 rickcube
 1:50.38 Cride5
 4:27.75 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:12.30 aronpm
 1:16.98 SimonWestlund
 1:28.08 Mike Hughey
 1:32.74 tkubo
 1:42.19 MatsBergsten
 1:45.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:47.29 onionhoney
 2:18.87 Micael
 3:00.41 pierrotlenageur
 3:22.79 rickcube
 3:44.88 okayama
 4:26.60 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:30.65 AvGalen
13:00.31 Cride5
 DNF @uguste
 DNF Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:25.44 Slash
 7:35.77 MatsBergsten
10:28.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
18:28.94 okayama
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

20:05.00 MatsBergsten
41:05.00 okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

11/11 (51:51)  kinch2002
6/8 (45:59)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (50:56)  tkubo
3/4 (40:00)  okayama
1/2 ( 5:02)  Hyprul 9-ty2
1/2 ( 5:17)  SimonWestlund
2/4 (13:36)  Micael
1/4 ( 7:11)  aronpm
0/2 (12:15)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 51.04 kinch2002
 1:02.70 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:13.62 AvGalen
 1:15.54 SimonWestlund
 1:30.41 pierrotlenageur
 2:45.79 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Zoé de Moffarts
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:06.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:07.33 SimonWestlund
 1:09.80 asiahyoo1997
 1:29.69 rickcube
 1:32.53 pierrotlenageur
 1:32.53 Evan Liu
 1:44.82 ExoCorsair
 1:51.47 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:56.90 AvGalen
 2:01.97 jamesdeanludlow
 2:12.53 Ditto64
 2:14.09 larf
 2:32.38 janelle
 3:11.18 Zoé de Moffarts
 3:14.32 MichaelErskine
 5:27.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF @uguste
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:44.40 SimonWestlund
 2:52.94 asiahyoo1997
 2:55.05 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:12.11 pierrotlenageur
 4:19.77 AvGalen
 4:21.12 rickcube
 4:34.24 jamesdeanludlow
 4:42.74 Evan Liu
 4:51.64 @uguste
 5:28.66 larf
 5:33.05 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:37.88 janelle
 8:01.07 MichaelErskine
 8:26.49 Zoé de Moffarts
*Magic*(13)

 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.41 SimonWestlund
 1.52 rickcube
 1.56 janelle
 1.81 fatboyxpc
 1.87 Sir E Brum
 1.93 Ditto64
 1.93 yeee707
 1.94 pierrotlenageur
 2.12 AvGalen
 10.46 Mike Hughey
 DNF @uguste
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.72 jamesdeanludlow
 3.14 Evan Liu
 3.19 04mucklowd
 3.31 Mike Hughey
 3.79 SimonWestlund
 4.82 rickcube
 4.90 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.28 @uguste
 5.32 AvGalen
 7.65 Ditto64
*Clock*(16)

 7.93 larf
 8.95 kinch2002
 11.02 SimonWestlund
 13.18 aronpm
 13.68 Evan Liu
 16.41 ZB_FTW!!!
 17.09 jamesdeanludlow
 19.98 rickcube
 20.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.34 AvGalen
 20.90 JunwenYao
 42.05 Ditto64
 47.44 janelle
 51.50 okayama
 2:50.11 Mike Hughey
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(18)

 6.15 SimonWestlund
 6.41 rickcube
 7.21 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.92 cubedude7
 10.73 robindeun
 10.75 JunwenYao
 11.12 Evan Liu
 11.30 @uguste
 13.43 AvGalen
 13.74 Keroma12
 13.99 Zoé de Moffarts
 14.96 yeee707
 15.85 janelle
 18.37 jamesdeanludlow
 19.44 pierrotlenageur
 21.85 Ditto64
 1:25.81 Mike Hughey
 DNF Baian Liu
*Megaminx*(10)

 59.77 SimonWestlund
 1:25.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:08.58 JunwenYao
 2:28.86 jamesdeanludlow
 3:02.12 rickcube
 3:08.34 AvGalen
 3:16.62 yeee707
 3:24.49 Keroma12
 5:23.42 MichaelErskine
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(17)

 14.88 MTGjumper
 15.41 pkfeng13
 18.36 Neo63
 21.27 SimonWestlund
 22.70 cubedude7
 29.16 ArcticxWolf
 33.25 robindeun
 34.65 Yes, We Can!
 35.98 @uguste
 39.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 44.53 rickcube
 59.10 jamesdeanludlow
 1:05.33 AvGalen
 1:08.59 janelle
 1:41.94 Zoé de Moffarts
 2:04.02 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 Cride5
28 guusrs
28 Stini
28 ZB_FTW!!!
28 okayama
29 kinch2002
31 irontwig
34 Kenneth
50 Keroma12
55 chikato_tan
56 pierrotlenageur
59 jamesdeanludlow
DNF  rickcube

*Contest results*

372 SimonWestlund
295 Hyprul 9-ty2
289 rickcube
229 pierrotlenageur
218 Evan Liu
212 ZB_FTW!!!
210 jamesdeanludlow
210 AvGalen
201 asiahyoo1997
165 @uguste
161 JunwenYao
150 kinch2002
149 Yes, We Can!
145 robindeun
136 Keroma12
133 okayama
131 onionhoney
125 janelle
123 MatsBergsten
122 aronpm
102 ExoCorsair
101 yeee707
94 Elliot
94 cubedude7
91 Cride5
86 Ditto64
85 Neo63
78 Baian Liu
77 larf
73 Mike Hughey
72 a small kitten
69 Zoé de Moffarts
68 MichaelErskine
62 ArcticxWolf
52 chikato_tan
47 fatboyxpc
46 MTGjumper
40 otsyke
39 04mucklowd
34 tkubo
32 TheCubeMaster5000
32 Sir E Brum
29 Lumej
22 Stini
22 guusrs
21 Isbit
20 Micael
20 pkfeng13
17 irontwig
17 Inf3rn0
16 Kenneth
15 cmhardw
14 Slash
13 supercuber86
12 ThatGuy
12 Carson
11 Erzz
8 da25centz
6 BC1997
5 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2010)

I have more results on my other computer.

OH: 21.86, (26.71), (18.46), 23.88, 20.96 = 22.23


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> 
> 26 Cride5
> 28 guusrs
> ...


I've noticed this before, doesn't your system allow for tied results?
Anyway, damn. I didn't see Cride's solution, I thought I could get equal first 

6th! xD
If only I did sq1, mega and multi. And if only I had a magic. I could've come 4th 

Seems like I'm gonna have to start doing feet and mts if I want a chance at top 3, but even all events wouldn't help me too much, because I'd only get 1 or 2 more in each event


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Man, I didn't have time to do any events


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)
> ...



Multi can help a lot - you get 2 extra points for each cube you try.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I've noticed this before, doesn't your system allow for tied results?
> Anyway, damn. I didn't see Cride's solution, I thought I could get equal first



The results are tied. You get equal points in the summary for your shared
places. But the numbering is done by the web system (I've forgotten its name,
it's not pure html). I calculate an ordered list (with shared places) but then 
the display system just numbers from 1 to n. I could choose to have unnumbered 
lists with only a bullet in front but that would in most cases not be better.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2010)

While I was travelling I decided it was time to start practising again. Fortunately Zoé (who was travelling with me for 10 weeks) agreed and we did as many solves as we had time for while mountain climbing, snorkling and Orang Utan watching in Malaysia 

I realise that our results are too late to count, but we didn't have an internetconnection to upload before. Anyway, here are the results and I will try to get Week 37 posted on time.


Zoé de Moffarts
*222: * 39.12 11.45 10.45 22.03 18.83
*333: * 36.68 32.74 39.69 36.75 27.46
*444: * 2:39.21 2:36.78 2:18.73 2:44.07 2:19.05
*555: * 5:55.32 5:18.51 5:53.83 5:14.05 5:20.85
*234: * 3:11.18
*2345: * 8:26.49
*333oh: * 5:31.01 DNF 2:42.77 2:19.89 3:10.27
*333mts: * 9:20.41 DNF DNF 8:18.56 3:13.73
*sq1: * 1:48.24 1:39.23 1:25.14 2:50.50 1:38.36
*pminx: * 12.48 11.73 14.63 14.87 22.70

Arnaud van Galen
*222: * 8.43 10.71 7.11 10.72 7.56
*333: * 24.68 23.06 19.78 20.66 25.15
*444: * 1:30.02 1:05.81 1:25.27 1:29.18 1:55.41
*555: * 2:32.38 1:58.65 2:03.21 2:09.05 2:23.66
*666: * 4:11.69 5:28.11 4:51.44 4:20.53 4:30.41
*777: * 7:01.94 7:25.71 7:29.38 6:41.28 6:54.36
*234: * 1:56.90
*2345: * 4:19.77
*222bf: * 51.13 1:05.93 1:10.06
*333bf: * 5:05.05 6:05.63 4:30.65
*333oh: * 43.88 43.88 31.02 39.15 59.75
*333mts: * 1:13.03 DNF 1:10.21 1:17.63 1:05.03
*sq1: * 1:08.46 59.71 56.15 1:17.59 1:07.81
*pminx: * 13.77 14.13 11.16 15.30 12.38
*mminx: * 3:08.68 2:49.52 3:42.47 2:49.75 3:26.58
*magic: * 1.80 2.68 2.59 1.65 1.97
*mmagic: * 5.05 4.33 5.75 5.77 5.16
*clock: * 19.06 DNF 22.05 19.91 18.00


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 11, 2010)

I think in the spirit of things, these results should be added if possible. :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I think in the spirit of things, these results should be added if possible. :tu



That goes absolutely without saying!!

Fun thing, as you said it, you and Arnaud got exactly the same total score  (210)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 11, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > I think in the spirit of things, these results should be added if possible. :tu
> ...



Quality!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I got a very warm, fuzzy feeling today. Thanks everyone. I am going to try to get back into shape before facing Feliks at Asian and Australian Open . I hope Zoé will keep doing solves as well and will find the time and money to go to Euro!


----------

